# ??stamp req'd on changes that are code??



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The mech. inspector wants a stamped drawing because I changed to a 2Lb system with regulators....last identical burger joint none needed....is this within his rights to require a stamp on the drawing change.....never needed for plumbing changes......just a drawing..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I require it all the time


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

If you changed from a low pressure system to a 2lb system without the approval of the MEP Engineer then I would say yes he does have that authority. He doesn't know whether or not you know how to size gas but if he has a print with an Engineers stamp on it then he is covered . At least here in Texas he would.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Was the last burger joint in the same jurisdiction? 
Is there a wet stamped plumbing plan on this project? If so, I think your up a creek, in need of a paddle. Even though sizing gas lines, whatever the pressure, is not difficult, I can understand a combi inspector's reticence to accept your calculations.
If it were me, I'd get the code book out and verify your calculations.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok, thanks....it is the same jurisdiction but there are inconsistencies between inspectors....plumbing changes and a drawing always suffices.....last job they didn't care about the gas change...but I provided all the pertinent btu's of the equipment, distances and charts highlighted.....trying to save $100 ....I'll see tomorrow....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stillaround said:


> Ok, thanks....it is the same jurisdiction but there are inconsistencies between inspectors....plumbing changes and a drawing always suffices.....last job they didn't care about the gas change...but I provided all the pertinent btu's of the equipment, distances and charts highlighted.....trying to save $100 ....I'll see tomorrow....












So how did it turn out? Do you have an update?


----------



## badadi2d (Oct 11, 2015)

wow i was just gonna answer(reply at least) to this until i just saw it was 3 months ago  ...newbie here , i see i have alot to learn


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

3 months is nothing, some newbie is posting on threads that are 7 years old. Post away


----------

